# anybody watch Castle??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I love this show...have watched it every season. What a great season opener last night don't ya think??!!!


----------



## Sumirra (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't miss it! Love that show! season opener two-parter... cant wait till next week.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Good show. I read the Castle books too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumirra said:


> I don't miss it! Love that show! season opener two-parter... cant wait till next week.


now you know he's not going to die...at least I hope not!


----------



## Sumirra (Jun 23, 2013)

whimsy said:


> now you know he's not going to die...at least I hope not!


haha pretty much a guarantee! 
and I didn't know anything about the books...really? just searched it and am amazed they are available on Amazon! Who is really penning them? 
I am a huge Deaver, Patterson, and Lee Child fan... 
And I love when the other authors are guests on this show. Patterson played poker with Castle, clever.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I've watched it, didn't know it started last night. I do like it, it's cute!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ack! I hate waiting...


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Love the show but didn't catch the opener! I'll catch this weekend.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't know about the books either...have to look into that!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

DH is a huge fan of the show, I watch it because I'm usually sitting on the couch next to him , it is a great show though. His daughter on the show is SO PRETTY, I love her hair. I asked him if he knew about the season opener but he taped it so he could watch the show about the doctor who's supposed to kill the president, he said he wished he's have watched Castle. I'm trying to catch up on Breaking Bad on Netflix, that's my guilty pleasure when I eat my lunch, that's a great show too.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

OK, so I watched it on demand last night. Is it just me or were the plastic surgery fairies busy during the off season? Beckett lost the bump on her nose and had her teeth straightened. Castle must have had his face done somehow. He had been looking rather tired in the last season or so, now he's all young and refreshed looking. Just saying!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

RitaandRiley said:


> OK, so I watched it on demand last night. Is it just me or were the plastic surgery fairies busy during the off season? Beckett lost the bump on her nose and had her teeth straightened. Castle must have had his face done somehow. He had been looking rather tired in the last season or so, now he's all young and refreshed looking. Just saying!


hmm I didn't take notice...I'll have to look next week.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Anybody watch Castle??*



Sumirra said:


> haha pretty much a guarantee!
> and I didn't know anything about the books...really? just searched it and am amazed they are available on Amazon! Who is really penning them?
> I am a huge Deaver, Patterson, and Lee Child fan...
> And I love when the other authors are guests on this show. Patterson played poker with Castle, clever.


The books are the Nickki Heat series which are written by the real Richard Castle who, according to the bio on the book jacket, lives in Manhattan with his daughter and his mother just like his TV character.

Patterson is, however, my all time favorite. Can't get enough of him.


----------

